# Tegu Salivation



## dragonmetalhead (Jun 3, 2012)

Is it normal for tegus to salivate/drool? When I pulled Kodo out to feed him today, he exuded a a fluid that I assume is salivation form his mouth. It was clear, slightly warm, slightly sticky, and was not frothy at all. He gave no other indicators that he was in any distress and he ate the mouse fine, The only other time Kodo has done anything like this was when he was chewing on my hair and it went a little too far down his throat. Kodo's behavior is perfectly normal otherwise.


I forgot to mention, the fluid was also very watery.


----------



## got10 (Jun 3, 2012)

Pavlov's lizard ? LOL


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 3, 2012)

_It happens, he probably drank quite a bit of water before you picked him up. It doesn't take much pressure on the abdomen to cause it. After a meal or drinking if I need to pick mine up, I keep their head elevated above the abdomen. But,.. sometimes you don't know until it's too late. _


----------



## m3s4 (Jun 3, 2012)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _It happens, he probably drank quite a bit of water before you picked him up. It doesn't take much pressure on the abdomen to cause it. After a meal or drinking if I need to pick mine up, I keep their head elevated above the abdomen. But,.. sometimes you don't know until it's too late. _



This...Exactly.


----------



## Kai (Jun 3, 2012)

I saw something similar but I'm sure it was excess water since I saw him causing a mess in his water bowl earlier. I noticed it while he was on his rock so I did t bug him and I'm not really worried much about it


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks guys. I was beginning to think we needed a trip to the vet. He was indeed drinking right before I took him out so I am not positive is was just spit up water.


----------



## larissalurid (Jun 9, 2012)

Yup this happened to me when I picked up a fire skink who i didn't know had just had a drink of water not too long before. It was like gooey clear drool that he kind of "spit up" because he got agitated when picked up.


----------



## yulyani (Jun 9, 2012)

I happens to gogon if I pick him too fast after drinking water.....Sometimes also a part of water come out from the nostrils....I think probably it is because of their anatomy, it is different with other lizards or monitor lizards. I also noticed sometimes after a big meal, first time at the morning when we take Gogon to get the sunshine....he spits out a part of indegested food like fruits or even a small rodents, almost like regurgitation....but immediately he ate them again.....But we should becareful if it is happen oftenly,...and cause the effect like the aspiration pneumonia,...I think a trip to a qualified reptile vet is a very good idea


----------

